# Comment on modifie le nom d'un fichier par le terminal?



## SuperCed (3 Février 2003)

Comment on modifie le nom d'un fichier par le terminal?

Je veux aussi savoir faire ca pour un dossier.


----------



## BrainDamage (4 Février 2003)

mv anciennom nouveaunom


----------



## daffyb (4 Février 2003)

pour info, en fait, cette commande permet de déplacer un fichier si on le déplace dans le même dossier mais qu'on lui donne un autre nom, on le renomme tout simplement.
mv = MoVe


----------



## iManu (5 Février 2003)

si t'es pas sur de toi, fais un cp d'abord, c'est plus sur (ça copie) et apres tu effaces (rm).
Sur un dossier, c'est avec l'extension -R
Bref:
cp -R mon_vieux_dossier mon_nouveau_dossier
puis
rm -R mon_vieux_dossier
Mais bon, mv c'est plus rapide...


----------

